# What do you think? Simple Payload Question to a Dealer



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I saw a motorhome I was interested in and emailed to find out further details, the main one being as it was a Rapido A Class (and knowing their payload isn't great, and no indication of whether it was a 3.5 or higher) I asked if they could tell me what the actual payload was, including any extras.

I got an email back saying - the published figures....

I replied no, I know what they are, what I am asking is that what is the payload as it stands today, ie with any extras that may have been fitted by the previous owner plus any of those 'packs' they sell as an add on....

I got another reply, telling me that that would entail physically taking it to a weighbridge and getting it weighed....of course it flipping would...

But I live a flipping fair way away and there is no way I would waste my petrol to drive there and find out -

What do you think.

Recently I NEARLY purchased a 2012 Murvi and asked the same question, and I got a response back within an hour of so of the weighbridge figures as it stood....No problem for Becks in Norfolk to do it....again a long way from Cornwall...

It so pees me off when dealers will not go out of their way to give you the information you request.

I know the dealers but was never happy with their habitation service and ended up going to Wokingham for our Rapido....

Grrrrrrrr

Carol


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Chances are being a Rapido it will have no payload. Thankfully you ordered a beast for me   
It should be a legal requirement for dealers to weigh all their stock IMHO too many find out after that the salesman talked crap.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I couldn't agree more, but why not actually get the information when someone requests it.

I've emailed them again, and just said how surprised I was they aren't interested in doing it.

Carol


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

I asked the same question of a salesman at the Malvern show & the answer was "plenty".


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Changed vans recently, asked several dealers the same question, most didn't even answer the one or two who did gave me the manufacturers figures which we all know are not reliable.

Just one dealer stood out. Just RVs of Lincoln who took the van and weighed it and sent me the figures along with telling me how full/emply all the tanks were. 

Would it surprise you to hear that I bought from Just RVs? They are a rare thing, an honest dealer, Alan.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I was in a dealer's premises and they had a Hymer on a Merc base for sale. I asked a salesman if he could give me the exact length of the vehicles as this is necessary for a fit on the drive. He looked at a brochure and said 'about xx metres'. I asked what was that in real money and could be get a tape measure and actually measure it. He could not be bothered. Exit by me.

Dave


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

dovtrams said:


> I was in a dealer's premises and they had a Hymer on a Merc base for sale. I asked a salesman if he could give me the exact length of the vehicles as this is necessary for a fit on the drive. He looked at a brochure and said 'about xx metres'. I asked what was that in real money and could be get a tape measure and actually measure it. He could not be bothered. Exit by me.
> 
> Dave


I was in a dealers that had an identical MH to mine. Being curious I had a look & the sign stated the length as 6.9 metres. when I pointed out that it was in fact 6.4 metres, the salesman stated that all their information came from within the trade & was 100% accurate.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

During the course of looking for a 'new' van over the past year or so, I visited many dealers. I very quickly came to the conclusion that most of them hadn't got the first idea of what they were selling. They were salesmen, not motorhome salesman, just salesmen. Because I always do my research before I view I found that I often had to walk away because if I didn't I would blow my top at being told a load of drivel that I knew wasn't true. Of course there are exceptions and they are well documented on this site. Sadly, given the cost of a modern motorhome, many of these clowns are only interested in a sale at any price.

I bought privately in the end :lol: 

Caulkhead


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I completely agree that each van should be weighed before sale. I would go one further and say that individual axle weights should be included - they may as well if they are going to a weigh bridge anyway.

I say this as I have seen how sensitive to load distribution some vans can be; they can be within their overall weight whist going over on one of the axles.

I suspect that some of the muppets that are employed as salesmen won't get the message about the need to do this as a lot of their customers haven't the experience to ask some of the more basic questions. 

Seven or eight years ago I had one who got quite shirty with me because I asked what the rear axle weight would be on a vehicle as it was stood in front of us - I had explained I was looking to carry a small scooter. 'There's plenty, why do you need to know that?  The man was clearly a buffoon. He acted as if I was in the wrong for asking such a thing. I checked with Cronkletta and she says I was being quite reasonable at the time and she is always brutally honest with me about such things.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Perhaps such a term should be included by the would-be purchaser as a specific requirement prior to completion with the caveat that if there is not sufficient capacity the purchase would not go ahead.

Any dealer that will not take the simple step of getting it weighed must have serious thoughts that the response would be unwelcome once the figures are known..... i.e. that the figures they blandly pass around are total fiction.......

Walk away and look elsewhere and then submit a report naming the dealer in the Company reports so that others can be fore-warned and fore-armed before approaching that dealer.

Any dealer reading this thread could, and should, be able to respond positively if they wish to protect their reputation........

Dave


----------



## Robbo (May 10, 2005)

*Weight*

I agree with everyone's comments. The majority of Dealers have little motorhome knowledge when selling a vehicle.

Greetings Cronkle and cronkletta ! Hope you are both well. Ex Westcott.

Robbo


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Unless you are fortunate to be dealing with a genuinely family run business, where the proprietors are motorhomers, you are likely to be dealing with staff recruited from the motor trade, that is second hand car dealers - who know and care nothing about the prospective owners needs.

P&L


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

They are crackers! Its one of the most important things when buying a van.

I gather you can purchase scales that you can use to weight your van so why dont they all have them?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

barryd said:


> .........
> I gather you can purchase scales that you can use to weight your van so why dont they all have them?


Fear of finding out, or even worse customers finding out, Alan.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

The other side to this, of course, is that those of us who trade in a vehicle with a small payload could possibly be told that the trade price is lower because the vehicle is less marketable. 

The trade -or us - could end up with vehicles that are not wanted by other people. Best they, the trade, don't encourage the questions then. (No, I don't really mean that :? )


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

99% of their customers will not be members of a MH forum and will know nothing of payload.

We've have met quite a few people at shows who when you get talking to them say things like''We got a 6 berth for the less money than your 2 berth''

To sum up then. Most dealers are only interested in the 99%.

Paul.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Why do people use dealers? Buying new I can see the point.

Dick


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Carol,
I think it is a bit harsh to say all Rapidos have very little payload.

Which model are you looking at ?

Usually the shorter the van the more payload you will have.

Helen


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Rapidos with a descent payload are very small in number especially the A class as Carol suggested. Rapido will knowingly build and deliver a van despite giving advice to the dealer that it is unsuitable, like delivering a 3 litre auto with too light a chassis. This is why it is important to get the correct info and not believe a salesman or a brochure


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Typical of the manufacturer
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1429530-.html#1429530


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

judging by some of the recent posts from people who have bought a van and have no idea how much the motorhome actually weighs, or even its maximum weight, I would suspect that those wonderful "expert" sales persons are just out for a sale no matter what, and also that so many potential buyers go in without any knowledge of what the need in terms of weight and cpapcity. They are all made for each other :roll:


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

carol said:


> I couldn't agree more, but why not actually get the information when someone requests it.
> 
> I've emailed them again, and just said how surprised I was they aren't interested in doing it.
> 
> Carol


We had a Rapido 999 A class I put it over 3 weighbridges all showed overweight with little or near to zero load and the dealer said when I said my wife would have to sit in the rear to make the front axle weight legal he did not believe me he then put it over a weighbridge and guess what ? also the unladen weight they give in the brochure + or- 5% means not a lot except in my experience it's + 5% , and the other thing to remember is after you have used a vehicle for some time it will get heavier , road grit ,dirt , damp underneath etc and that can add up to several Kgs.

Tony A


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We have a 6 berth motorhome, entry level, light weight chassis, always at least 100 k to spare when fully loaded for 2. Modify what we take when the grandchildren are with us, still within allowed weights.
Once, before buying the escape, we tried to get a weight, of vehicle, pay load, anything, from company owner/converter, still waiting for response. 

Sue


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*weights*

your having a laugh !! in 40 + years of purchasing either (firstly, caravans) and then motorhomes I have NEVER came across a salesman who can answer that question !!
It is now easy to check what with the internet and downloadable vehicle brochures.I take everything they say with a packet of salt !!
far better as you have done to ask via this forum as you will get a true answer.
Any/every motorhome that we have purchased over the years has been taken after delivery to a public weigh bridge to check the true weight and then again once we have loaded all our bits and pieces to ensure that we are never overweight.
This gives me piece of mind when we go off on our travels.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I completely agree. It should be a requirement before sale that they are weighed per axle. Payload means absolutely nothing in real terms. 
All they are interested in is a sale. They know that many have little or even no payload left once your passengers, fuel, possessions and any extras are fitted so feign ignorance I'm sure else no one would buy. 

I too research everything thoroughly and ended up pointing several mistakes out to the dealer in the 'information' he was giving me. Makes me so cross. They should only advise when they know that they are correct. 

Makes me so angry but those that do go the extra mile are to be applauded.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Thanks folks for your comments. I cant click tks as an mobile version

helen payload is something I take seriously and studying the brochures will generally show you that there isn't enough, especially if you want to make it suitable for wild camping, ie extra batteries solars b2b charging unit and auto makes it heavier plus going up from the basic 130 engine to either 150 or 180 adds more. 

It doesnt take much thought to see that payloads are too small

carol


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

carol said:


> Thanks folks for your comments. I cant click tks as an mobile version
> 
> helen payload is something I take seriously and studying the brochures will generally show you that there isn't enough, especially if you want to make it suitable for wild camping, ie extra batteries solars b2b charging unit and auto makes it heavier plus going up from the basic 130 engine to either 150 or 180 adds more.
> 
> ...


What was wrong with Murvi then Carol? Payload again?

Paul.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Interestingly enough the most vilified motorhome dealers of all time, Brownhills, had a weighbridge at the Swindon outlet.

Does anyone know whether they had them at all their branches and whether they were any better than the opposition at stating the mass of their second-hand vans ? It couldn 't have been easier for them at Swindon certainly.

It's easy enough to assume that all potential buyers deserve what they get if they don't question the sales team about the payload of their potential buy. It is also up to us, more experienced motorhomers, to make sure that the payload issue is well-publicised. I know the main commercial and club magazines do articles occasionally but it would be useful if they spelled out the consequences of getting it wrong in plain words and more often.

G


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

*Re: weights*



metblue said:


> your having a laugh !! in 40 + years of purchasing either (firstly, caravans) and then motorhomes I have NEVER came across a salesman who can answer that question !!
> It is now easy to check what with the internet and downloadable vehicle brochures.I take everything they say with a packet of salt !!
> far better as you have done to ask via this forum as you will get a true answer.
> Any/every motorhome that we have purchased over the years has been taken after delivery to a public weigh bridge to check the true weight and then again once we have loaded all our bits and pieces to ensure that we are never overweight.
> This gives me piece of mind when we go off on our travels.


I can't agree with what you say - you CANNOT believe the brochures at all - they have a plus or minus 5% leeway, even if within that to start with.

They frequently sell at shows new motorhomes, with ADDED FEATURES, ie TV, Sat, flyscreens, window blinds you name it they add it,

DO THEY TELL THE BUYER, all this has already come off their payload, no they don't

Likewise, buying a used motorhome, you have no idea what extras have been added as often the dealers have no idea themselves ( a case in point is a friend who purchased a Le Voyageur with a Gasperini and something else onboard which no mention in the bumf was made). He has seen it, know what it was, and bought the vehicle, knowing after he had negotiated that he had got a great deal, and still has the vehicle.)

Due to my scepticism I want to check BEFORE I part with any money and as Penquin has said, I believe it should always be part of your contract and I would like to suggest to anyone looking at buying new or used that they write it in.

Years ago (1990) for instance, we knew nothing of payload and it was never mentioned, it only started to be talked of after MHF was started, by some of the more knowledgeable folk who knew about these things, that started to explain it to us.

Forewarned is forearmed....

Carol


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

The major Motorhome magazines could lead the way by quoting the actual payload of new vehicles they test, either by using a portable weighing device or official weighbridge. 

Perhaps they want to avoid conflict or disagreement with the converters which could possibly lead to reduced advertising revenue.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> Chances are being a Rapido it will have no payload. Thankfully you ordered a beast for me
> It should be a legal requirement for dealers to weigh all their stock IMHO too many find out after that the salesman talked crap.


Have they changed so much over the years.

When I got mine way back in 2005 it needed to be weight empty by Revenue as part of our registration process here at the time.

My 963F weighed in just over 3,000kg at something like 3045kg iirc, including full UK pack (oven, carpets, etc), an awning, a second hab battery, a full tank of diesel, steel wheels.

That gives me just over 800kg payload to include myself Mrs J-L and all our kit.

_Why the wheels!, I had alloys to put on but the 3,000kg was a threshold below which a much higher registration tax was requires so you made the vehicle as heavy as possible within the rules. 
_


----------

